
Outcome Over Output: Also Impact and Effort - KentBeck
https://medium.com/@kentbeck_7670/outcome-over-output-also-impact-and-effort-8f9eb0ce0dbb
======
aytekin
A good way to measure outcome is to watch how many people are using a new
feature (or a new version of an existing feature) successfully and how often
they use it. The key word here is “successfully”. Don’t just measure how many
people tried to use a feature. Define and measure success with a feature.

